# Are Porter Cable router bases interchanges?



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

I want another base for my PC 890 because I currently have my base fastened to my router table which means I haven’t been able to use it. 

I see on eBay that there are some D-handle 6911 bases, but I don’t know if it will fit my 890


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

John,

The 890 fixed base is different from the 690 base because of the rack mechanism for adjusting the bit height. I tried to put my 890 motor into a 693 base, and I first had to remove the rack, and even after that it was a very tight fit.

There are a few 890 bases on ebay from time to time. I've seen a fixed base 890 at the pawn shop for $100, which would be a great way to get an extra base and motor.


----------



## JohnnyB60 (Jun 15, 2009)

kp91 said:


> John,
> 
> The 890 fixed base is different from the 690 base because of the rack mechanism for adjusting the bit height. I tried to put my 890 motor into a 693 base, and I first had to remove the rack, and even after that it was a very tight fit.
> 
> There are a few 890 bases on ebay from time to time. I've seen a fixed base 890 at the pawn shop for $100, which would be a great way to get an extra base and motor.


Thanks Doug, I will keep a look out for them


----------



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

JohnnyB60 said:


> I want another base for my PC 890 because I currently have my base fastened to my router table which means I haven’t been able to use it.
> 
> I see on eBay that there are some D-handle 6911 bases, but I don’t know if it will fit my 890


Hi Johnny...I have a brand new one off my PC 892 I will sell you.

Check your PM box.


----------

